# Diabetes Database :) Xxx



## Shelb1uk (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys....

Am making a DIABETES DATABASE of friends with diabetes and their towns/county's so that I can introduce ppl to each other via facebook so that as many ppl as possible are supported and have someone local to talk to...it  basically my way of building on Circle D and making sure I get the most out of all the ppl I know in terms of helping them make new friends 

Tis open to all ages and connections to diabetes...and pls dont assume I know your town if I know you already...my geography and memory is rubbish!!!

If you want to be included add your name town or county and connection to D below this message or PM me....If I have you on Facebook ure email addy wd be handy too 

****EDIT BY AYMES - please don't post contact details here, please use private messages instead - thanks! ****

SUPPORT IS SOOOO IMPORTANT and I want to help as many ppl as I possibly can....

S x


----------



## aymes (Jun 14, 2010)

Think you already have all my details but if not let me know!


----------



## jan7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Norwich, type 1 started pumping feb 2010!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2010)

Alan, Southampton, Hampshire. Type 1 since May 2008 and diabetic poet!


----------



## shiv (Jun 14, 2010)

I've stuck it all over facebook, but I'll put it here again!

Siobhan, type 1 for 19 years, south Birmingham.


----------



## aymes (Jun 14, 2010)

jan7 said:


> Norwich, type 1 started pumping feb 2010!!



There you go Shelley, already finding people in the same place!

Good to see another Norwich member here!! Will need to grab you for a chat at some point, to know how you got a pump out of the Norwich lot, I'm struggling to do it!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 14, 2010)

Lanzlady and I are (I think) the only two this far north, she's in Beauly and I'm in Inverness.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 14, 2010)

Carol, Glasgow, T2 since Sept 2009, tablet controled (Glucophage SR) going into 3rd year at uni doing Biomedical Science


----------



## traceycat (Jun 14, 2010)

im tracey from northern ireland and im type 2, diganosed in march 2010


----------



## am64 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am amanda from Gerrrards Cross in South Bucks T2 dx sept 08


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sam(antha), t1 14.5 years, Southampton and blogger


----------



## D_G (Jun 14, 2010)

Nikki - Eastleigh, Hampshire - Type one coming on 4 months now.... gone so fast!

I am alredy of your faceybook


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 14, 2010)

traceycat said:


> im tracey from northern ireland and im type 2, diganosed in march 2010



Whereabouts in Northern Ireland? I lived for a while near Crumlin in Antrim.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2010)

D_G said:


> Nikki - Eastleigh, Hampshire - Type one coming on 4 months now.... gone so fast!
> 
> I am alredy of your faceybook



You're about 5 miles up the road from me!


----------



## D_G (Jun 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You're about 5 miles up the road from me!



 yay nice to see a local! I am looking forward to the first southampton meet!


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 14, 2010)

david, epsom surrey, type 2 diagnosed 1999


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2010)

D_G said:


> yay nice to see a local! I am looking forward to the first southampton meet!



We had a little one back in September last year, just 5 of us, but a great day! Have to do it again soon!


----------



## VictoriaGreen (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd love to join in...

Victoria, 31, from Manchester. T2 since Dec 2008 and tablet controlled (Glimiporide). My mail addy of you want to find me on FBook is ******* (no spaces etc etc)


----------



## remrafs (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzanne, Halifax West Yorkshire, type 1 since May 2009 on Lantus and Novorapid


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 14, 2010)

I rarely make a request (because Im not that clever) but this is surely worthy of a sticky? x


----------



## MIsmail (Jun 14, 2010)

Muhammad, NW london, 18 yrs type 1


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 14, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I rarely make a request (because Im not that clever) but this is surely worthy of a sticky? x



I'll see if I can manage that for a while


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 14, 2010)

Groovy. Nice one Becks. I really think Shelley is on to one here


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 14, 2010)

Agreed - I think it's a great idea


----------



## casey (Jun 14, 2010)

Bev from Poole Dorset. Type 1 since October 09


----------



## traceycat (Jun 14, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Whereabouts in Northern Ireland? I lived for a while near Crumlin in Antrim.



hi alison, i live in a wee town called cookstown, its about 35mile from antrim.


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 15, 2010)

John....Aged 71

Bristol area

Diagnosed 2005

Type 2  insulin controlled (MDI)


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> We had a little one back in September last year, just 5 of us, but a great day! Have to do it again soon!



Did someone mention an excuse to visit a pub...?

Back on topic. Please add me to your list Shelley.You can find my details in my username, profile or Sig. You have my mobile number.


----------



## williammcd (Jun 15, 2010)

william type 2 since 2005 49 from glasgow


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 15, 2010)

*greetings from sunny Exeter in Devon, type 2 for a week now today (well diagnosed last tuesday) 42 on metformine*


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 15, 2010)

traceycat said:


> hi alison, i live in a wee town called cookstown, its about 35mile from antrim.



I seem to remember passing through it on the way to or from somewhere, probably Antrim as I have rellies there.


----------



## shirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Shirl, from sunny (well today at any rate) Stafford, T2, Dx 2005


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 15, 2010)

Emma, type 1 for 2 years I'm 22 and I live in Chelmsford Essex x


----------



## traceycat (Jun 15, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I seem to remember passing through it on the way to or from somewhere, probably Antrim as I have rellies there.



its a small world isnt it. we go to antrim some sundays to an open market called nuts corner, maybe your relatives would know it. did you live over here long alison? xx


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 15, 2010)

Daventry Northamptonshire east Midlands ish lol Type 1 2002

Anyone near or around midlands ish lol


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 15, 2010)

Richard, T2 diet and exrecise controlled for 4 years, Hartlepool


----------



## randomange (Jun 15, 2010)

Angie, Type 1 for 22 years, currently on Animas 2020 pump, in Cambridge.


----------



## Knoxy (Jun 15, 2010)

Dale, Newcastle and type 1 for 8 months.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> I've stuck it all over facebook, but I'll put it here again!
> 
> Siobhan, type 1 for 19 years, south Birmingham.



Ditto 

Bernie, type 1 27 years, West Sussex near Brighton way.. xx


----------



## RachelT (Jun 15, 2010)

Rachel, Type 2 (metformin), diagnosed september 2008, Northampton (in the middle...waves a Jules in Daventry-hello there!!!). I'm on Facebook


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks guys, cant believe the amount of response I've had thru here and facebook...its crazy....tis all in the name of as much support as poss tho so thats great....keep em coming!!!!!!

S x


----------



## NiVZ (Jun 16, 2010)

Great idea!

I'm Paul, age 31, type 1 for 14 years in Aberdeenshire, Scotland.


----------



## manu (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm Manu, 31, Type 1 since April 2009. Just about to move to Cambridge.  Anyone else from there?


----------



## randomange (Jun 16, 2010)

manu said:


> I'm Manu, 31, Type 1 since April 2009. Just about to move to Cambridge.  Anyone else from there?



I'm in Cambridge.


----------



## Rainbow (Jun 16, 2010)

Sue here from Derby. Type 1 all my life  (42 years) Starting pumping May 2010


----------



## Corrine (Jun 16, 2010)

Corrine, type 2 since Sept 2008. D/E controlled. Live near Guildford and am on facebook.


----------



## suziepoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Sue from Audenshaw, Tameside (near Manchester). Type 1 for 6 months


----------



## Monica (Jun 16, 2010)

Monica, mum of 2 girls, older girl type 1 diabetic since March 2007, Beverley, East Yorkshire


----------



## twinnie (Jun 16, 2010)

vickie from north lanarkshire near glasgow 10 years pancratic diabetic


----------



## dplay (Jun 16, 2010)

Dave from Bridlington, diabetic since 1967


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tom, nineteen and been diabetic for fourteen years. I split my time between Brighton and Eastbourne.


----------



## shiv (Jun 16, 2010)

TomH said:


> Tom, nineteen and been diabetic for fourteen years. I split my time between Brighton and Eastbourne.



"I have holiday homes in both..." 

The database has a success story! Shelley put me in touch with someone who lives like 5 minutes from me and is struggling with d because noone has taught her how to carb count.

So we're planning a carb counting session over a drink or two


----------



## am64 (Jun 17, 2010)

shiv said:


> "I have holiday homes in both..."
> 
> The database has a success story! Shelley put me in touch with someone who lives like 5 minutes from me and is struggling with d because noone has taught her how to carb count.
> 
> So we're planning a carb counting session over a drink or two



brill shiv ...see this works good stuff we all need support in one way or another x


----------



## traceycat (Jun 17, 2010)

anyone on here from northern ireland?


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 17, 2010)

*I lived in city of derry for 12 months, 6 years ago *


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm Raffaela from Leicestershire, 48 yo and T2 since October 2009


----------



## donnamarie (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello - Donna - Newbury in Berkshire. Type 1 diagnosed Jan 09.
Novarapid and Levmir


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 17, 2010)

Liz, 28, Type 1 for a year and a bit, mostly Sheffield (currently NorthEast)


----------



## Annimay (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm Anita from Bradford, West Yorkshire - Age 55 (but don't look it!) - T2 diagnosed Nov 09 -diet and exercise controlled


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 18, 2010)

Lauren or Lorena crumpet 

20 years old

glasgow, scotland

type 1 for 5 and a half years 



xxx


----------



## manu (Jun 18, 2010)

randomange said:


> I'm in Cambridge.


 Glad I'm not the only one  Is there any support group running down there?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jun 18, 2010)

Type 2 but been told over the 6yrs since diagnosis I'm every type under the sun & many more besides I'm sure.
Near Guildford in Surrey but on the Hampshire/Surrey border 
On facebook


----------



## PhilT (Jun 21, 2010)

Phil, Type 2 since March 2004, Croydon, Surrey.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sheena from Basingstoke Hampshire, Type 1 for 21 years,NovoRapid and Insulatard


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> Sheena from Basingstoke Hampshire, Type 1 for 21 years,NovoRapid and Insulatard



There's quite a few of us in the Hants./Dorset area - hopefully we can have a good local meet up!  I'm hoping to arrange something for the end of July. Winchester, perhaps?


----------



## richardq (Jun 23, 2010)

Richard, Huddersfield , West Yorkshire.  Type 1 2months or so, MDI NovoRapid and Levemir


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There's quite a few of us in the Hants./Dorset area - hopefully we can have a good local meet up!  I'm hoping to arrange something for the end of July. Winchester, perhaps?


My daughter and I go to Winchester on the bus,great countryside views along the way, so that would be ideal for us. Sheena


----------



## lawlessd (Jun 24, 2010)

Great post Shelly

Type 1   London (east).  Feel free to Pm if any locals want a strop/pint/opinion on the 'D'!!

not on facebook though


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy, 35yrs old, from Farnborough Hants, T1 since May 2001 and been pumping since Jan 2008. Am on facebook.


----------



## rspence (Jun 25, 2010)

*can't remember if i've already done this!*

*parent of boy toddler with type 1*

*he's on levemir and novorapid*

*manchester **- would love to meet others in manchester*

*i'm on facebook*


----------



## toby6162 (Jun 27, 2010)

diagnosed with type 2 in march of this year, currently on metformin..live and work in newcastle upon tyne..


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2010)

toby6162 said:


> diagnosed with type 2 in march of this year, currently on metformin..live and work in newcastle upon tyne..



Hi Toby, welcome to the forum


----------

